
Surge of Nerds Rebuilds Afghanistan - jlhamilton
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2009/01/stability-opera.html
======
tdavis
Steps I would like to see first:

    
    
      1. Roads
      2. Bridges wide enough for a Humvee so I 
         don't have to run into your mud walls.
         Those must take forever to build; my bad.
      3. No more mud walls.
      4. Police force that isn't completely corrupt.
         No "Police Chief", we will not *bribe you* to 
         wake up at 6 AM to do your job, regardless of 
         how inconvenient it is for you. Oh, and stop
         STEALING SHIT FROM PEOPLE. I always hoped for
         an excuse to shoot these guys...
    

I've met quite a few smart, motivated Afghanis. Far more motivated than any
American I've ever met, so I am certainly rooting for them.

------
CalmQuiet
This is a nice piece of anti-stereotype reporting (even if they troll by using
"nerd" for headline). And... a little spot of hope for bringing 21st century
tech to countries with millennia of cultural history. More power to 'em!

~~~
gravitycop
_they troll by using "nerd" for headline_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reclaiming>

 _To reclaim is to bring a word back to a more acceptable course. [...]
Reclaimed words [...]

'Nerd' by technophiles and people with a deep interest in science fiction,
video games, and other obscure, niche hobbies and interests_

